# ext4 optimal

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich möchte eine 2 TB und eine 1 TB Festplatte mit ext4 formattieren. Optmiert werden soll für Dateien (Musik flac) so um die 45 MB. (Nein keine 3 TB Musik).

Frage, welche Optionen nehme ich beim Einrichten (Tuning)?Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sun Nov 28, 2010 2:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

Bei mir sind nicht alle e2fsprogs und e2fsprogs-libs pakete maskiert:

```
[I] sys-fs/e2fsprogs

     Available versions:  [M]~1.41.7-r1 1.41.11 1.41.12 ~1.41.12-r1 {elibc_FreeBSD nls}

     Installed versions:  1.41.12(22:36:37 04.10.2010)(nls -elibc_FreeBSD)

     Homepage:            http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Standard EXT2/EXT3/EXT4 filesystem utilities

[I] sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs

     Available versions:  [M]~1.41.7 1.41.11 1.41.12 {elibc_glibc nls}

     Installed versions:  1.41.12(22:35:44 04.10.2010)(elibc_glibc nls)

     Homepage:            http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         e2fsprogs libraries (common error and subsystem)
```

kann es eventuell sein, dass du in der package.mask diese pakete eingetragen hast?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Da hast du recht. http://packages.gentoo.org/package/sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs. Hier sah das so aus http://gentoo-portage.com/sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs. Habe gerade gentoo nicht an. Ich ändere gleich mal die Frage.

----------

## Josef.95

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Da hast du recht. http://packages.gentoo.org/package/sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs. Hier sah das so aus http://gentoo-portage.com/sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs. Habe gerade gentoo nicht an. Ich ändere gleich mal die Frage.

  Naja, beachte das gentoo-portage.com keine offizielle Gentoo Seite ist. Ich hab dort auch schon öfter veraltete und/oder fehlerhafte Infos präsentiert bekommen...

Sprich: nutze besser packages.gentoo.org

PS: Deine Links sind beide ungültig (der Punkt am Ende müsste raus)

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

>  *flammenflitzer wrote:*   Da hast du recht. http://packages.gentoo.org/package/sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs. Hier sah das so aus http://gentoo-portage.com/sys-libs/e2fsprogs-libs. Habe gerade gentoo nicht an. Ich ändere gleich mal die Frage.  Naja, beachte das gentoo-portage.com keine offizielle Gentoo Seite ist. Ich hab dort auch schon öfter veraltete und/oder fehlerhafte Infos präsentiert bekommen...
> 
> Sprich: nutze besser packages.gentoo.org
> 
> PS: Deine Links sind beide ungültig (der Punkt am Ende müsste raus)

 

p.g.o ist mir zu unflexibel:

http://znurt.org/

kann da schon mehr (ist ein Projekt eines Entwicklers von gentoo)  :Smile: 

zum Thema:

ich formatiere meine ext4-Partitionen immer mit:

```
mkfs.ext4 -j -m 1 -O dir_index,filetype,flex_bg,has_journal,extent,uninit_bg,extent,large_file,sparse_super -t ext4 /dev/foo
```

zur Sicherheit könntest du auch sparse_super weglassen, dann gibt es mehr Superblöcke - man weiß ja nie ...

für die portage-Partition ist es:

```
mkfs.ext4 -j -m 1 -O dir_index,filetype,flex_bg,has_journal,extent,uninit_bg,extent,large_file,sparse_super -t ext4 -i 1024 
```

das geht aber zu lasten des verfügbaren Speicherplatzes (Effizienz mit den verfügbaren Inodes)

----------

## Josef.95

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> p.g.o ist mir zu unflexibel:
> 
> http://znurt.org/
> 
> kann da schon mehr (ist ein Projekt eines Entwicklers von gentoo) 

  Dankeschön für die Info!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich formatiere meine ext4-Partitionen immer mit:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Wo gibt es für die Optionen eine verständliche Erläuterung in deutsch?

----------

## wanne

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> mkfs.ext4 -j -m 1 -O dir_index,filetype,flex_bg,has_journal,extent,uninit_bg,extent,large_file,sparse_super -t ext4 /dev/foo
> ```
> ...

 

Ich glaube da ist einiges überflüssig.  -j ist glaube ich Standard und ist gleichbedeutend mit has_journal.

large_file ist auch nicht nötig. Wenn du keine Datei über 2GiB hast brauchst du den Mode nicht wenn doch wird automatisch umgeschalten.

-t ext4 ist auch unnötig da du schon den Befehl mkfs.ext4 benutzt hast.

----------

## wanne

Erleuterung:

-j=has_journal: mit journal

-m N: N% sind für root reserviert (standard 5)

dir_index:  hash indizierte b-Bäume (Stimmt doch oder? Hab selbst nicht so wirklich einen Plan was der unterschied zu H-Bäumen ist.)

uninit_bg: initializisiert nicht alle Blockgruppen von angfang an. (Beschleunicgt erstellen und Kontrollieren ds Dateisystems.) 

large_file: Wird für files mit über 2GiB benötigt.

sparse_super: Weniger Superblock-Kopien

-i N: Dateisystemgröße/N=Inodes

Den rest soll jemand anders erklähren.

----------

## LinuxTom

Mal eine Frage ein wenig Quer. Ich bin vor Jahren von ext3 auf reiserfs3 umgestiegen, da es mir oft das Dateisystem zerschossen hat, wenn mal der Strom weg war. Nun warte ich immer noch auf reiserfs4, doch da muss wohl noch längere Zeit warten. Wie sieht denn die Sicherheit bei ext4 aus, wenn mal einfach im laufenden Betrieb "Strom weg" macht?

Mich interessieren praktische Erfahrungen. In der Theorie war damals ext3 auch schon ausgereift, jedoch nicht tauglich.

----------

## musv

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Nun warte ich immer noch auf reiserfs4

 

Da wirst du vermutlich noch ein ganzes Stück warten dürfen. Seit dem Untergang von Namesys pflegt hauptsächlich Edward Shishkin Reiser4 weiter. Die Patches dafür liegen unter kernel.org. Immer wenn eine neue Kernelversion rauskommt, findest du dort ein paar Tage oder Wochen später den entsprechenden Patch. Irgendwelche Diskussionen um eine offizielle Aufnahme in der Kernel sind schon vor langer Zeit beendet worden. Dazu müsste wohl zuviel im Reiser4-Code geändert werden.

Ich hab auf 2 Rechnern Reiser4 als Root-Dateisystem seit vll. 4 oder 5 Jahren im Einsatz. Hatte bisher nie Probleme, falls der Rechner mal "unsanft heruntergefahren" wurde. Das Compression-Plug-In ist schon klasse. Hatte zur Installation Optimierungsparameter von KernelOfTruth verwendet. 

Falls ich irgendwann mal Reiser4 nicht mehr mag, werd ich wohl Btrfs ausprobieren. Im Moment ist mir das jedoch noch zu unsicher.

----------

## LinuxTom

Und darum auch meine Frage zu ext4-Erfahrungen. Ich habe etliche Laptops und Rechner und will nicht immer patchen, sondern auf die (guten) Erfahrung anderer aufsetzen.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Normalerweise kann ich doch mit den Standartwerten formatieren und danach noch mit tune2fs -m 1 /dev/sdxY den root Anteil senken?

----------

## schachti

In einem Thread hier im Forum hat, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, vor nicht allzu langer Zeit jemand (mv?) empfohlen, die mount-Option journal_checksum zu verwenden...

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *schachti wrote:*   

> In einem Thread hier im Forum hat, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, vor nicht allzu langer Zeit jemand (mv?) empfohlen, die mount-Option journal_checksum zu verwenden...

 

ist die mittlerweile stabil und sicher genug ?

ich hab irgendwo gelesen, dass es sich noch in Entwicklung befindet und evtl. Daten shreddern soll (soll jetzt kein FUD sein - ich würde selber gerne darauf umsteigen, mir sind meine Daten jedoch hierfür zu wichtig)

----------

## schachti

Ich habe die Option, seitdem ich diesen Tipp gelesen habe (seit einigen Monaten also) auf 2 Rechnern im Einsatz und habe bisher keine Probleme bemerkt.

----------

## slick

Mein Liebling ist ext4 ohne journal geworden. Aber frage mich bloß keiner warum...  :Wink: 

```
mke2fs -t ext4 -O ^has_journal,^huge_file,large_file /dev/...
```

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Ich habe die Option, seitdem ich diesen Tipp gelesen habe (seit einigen Monaten also) auf 2 Rechnern im Einsatz und habe bisher keine Probleme bemerkt.

 

danke dir !

wenn du mir jetzt vielleicht bitte noch sagst, welche Kernel-Version du momentan einsetzt ?  :Smile: 

 *slick wrote:*   

> Mein Liebling ist ext4 ohne journal geworden. Aber frage mich bloß keiner warum... 
> 
> ```
> mke2fs -t ext4 -O ^has_journal,^huge_file,large_file /dev/...
> ```
> ...

 

naja, wenn es gut genug für Google ist, muss es schon was können  :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> wenn du mir jetzt vielleicht bitte noch sagst, welche Kernel-Version du momentan einsetzt ? 

 

Seit einigen Monaten schon

```

sys-kernel/zen-sources-9999

```

(ich aktualisiere den Kernel alle 1-4 Wochen, je nachdem, was sich im git-Repository getan hat).

----------

## kernelOfTruth

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   wenn du mir jetzt vielleicht bitte noch sagst, welche Kernel-Version du momentan einsetzt ?  
> 
> Seit einigen Monaten schon
> 
> ```
> ...

 

danke !

ich hab noch was dazu gefunden:

 ext4: Remove journal_checksum mount option and enable it by default 

somit dürfte das wahrscheinlich jetzt so oder so aktiviert sein   :Idea: 

----------

